# TTC after MC info... please add your details!



## Lamburai1703

Hi ladies,

I have now had two MC's and regularly see people in a similar spot asking the same questions such as "how soon does AF return?", "how long does it take to conceive after?" etc.

I am no IT whizz kid, but I wanted to try and start a thread collating this info for people to hopefully answer some of these questions. If you all want to answer this (which I will bump every day for a while until I have a list to start). I'll do it as some sort of excel sheet too and see if I can work out how to attach that?

Cut an paste below into a reply. I'll start immediately after this!

*Info required is:*
Name:
Date of miscarriage:
MC stage:
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):
How many days till ov:
How many days till AF:
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:

Good luck to all!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Name: *Lamburai1703*
Date of miscarriage: *5th Sept 2009*
MC stage: *7w1d*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural*
How many days till ov: *24*
How many days till AF: *n/a*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *0!*

Name: *Lamburai1703*
Date of miscarriage: *2nd November 2009*
MC stage: *6w6d*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *natural*
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:


----------



## beachlover1

Name:Beachlover1
Date of miscarriage: 19th Aug 09
MC stage:7+5
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):d&C @ 10 weeks
How many days till ov:13
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP 1

Name: Beachlover1
Date of miscarriage:17 Oct 09
MC stage:4+5
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural chemical pg
How many days till ov:21
How many days till AF: TBA
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Name:Hopeful 4#1
Date of miscarriage:29th October
MC stage:5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Natural
How many days till ov: Will let you know
How many days till AF: Will let you know
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ...tbc!


----------



## falcon

Name:Falcon
Date of miscarriage:12th july 09
MC stage:5wks 6days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:15
How many days till AF:31
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:3 and still trying

hope it helps, ive only had i m/c and dont want any more!

still trying, so bfp yet :cry:


----------



## Lady_J

Name: Lady_J
Date of miscarriage: 20th March 2000
MC stage: 16 weeks but the baby had stopped growing at 14 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: I cant remember it was when i was 14
How many days till AF:I cant remember it was when i was 14
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: unknown.

Name:Lady_J
Date of miscarriage:24th December 2007
MC stage:13 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): !! TMI !! Started off as a natural but then i got rushed into hosp and baby had to be removed by the doctor by hand whilst i was wide awake.
How many days till ov: Im not sure
How many days till AF: Exactly 4 weeks.
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Only just started trying again since May so that would be 6 cycles so far.


----------



## fernie3

Name:fernie3
Date of miscarriage:2003
MC stage:9 or 10 weeks wasnt trying and didnt know i was pregnant until a week or two before loss.
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov: dont know wasnt charting etc
How many days till AF: around 5 weeks (again wasnt ttc so wasnt paying much attention)
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:didnt TTc for 1 year after

Name:fernie3
Date of miscarriage:2005
MC stage:5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:23
How many days till AF:35
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:12

Name:
Date of miscarriage:2006
MC stage:5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:dont know
How many days till AF:had another bfp next cycle - see below (another early loss)
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:


Name:fernie3
Date of miscarriage:2006
MC stage:6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:13
How many days till AF:was pg next cycle!
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:next cycle was bfp (for my son)


----------



## misskat29

Name: misskat29
Date of miscarriage: 12th October 2009
MC stage: 13 wks - although baby had not grown past 6wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: think i currently am?
How many days till AF: still waiting for her to visit @ 3wks after mc
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC


----------



## hibiscus07

Name: Hibiscus07
Date of miscarriage: 04/18/2009
MC stage: 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 25
How many days till AF: 39
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1

Name: Hibiscus07
Date of miscarriage: 08/31/2009
MC stage: 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 33
How many days till AF: 47
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1 (so far--no BFP yet)


----------



## LunaBean

Name: Lizzie
Date of miscarriage: 2nd October 2009
MC stage: 4weeks 2 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 20
How many days till AF: 32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC


----------



## Guppy051708

*Name: Guppy051708
Date of miscarriage: October 17th, 2009
MC stage: Miscarried at 8W & 3D, baby stopped growing at 6W & 3D
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: CD 19 (normal for me)
How many days till AF: TBA (will update you)
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 0 but will start trying after AF; TBA*


----------



## Virginia

*Name:* Virginia
*Date of miscarriage:* 2NOV09
*MC stage: * 5 weeks, 3 days
*Treatment (natural/d&c etc):* Natural
*How many days till ov:* 25 days
*How many days till AF: * 36 days
*How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:* I think 6. They were not normal cycles, and they were extra long at first. I had to take BC pills one month to get my cycle to go back to the normal 28 day cycle I've always had, so technically one month shouldn't count.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks ladies, and so sorry for all of our losses. Life can be so unkind.

I'll crack on with the list so at least we can all keep track of what the "average" is and maybe offer support to some others.

Sticky dust to all!!


----------



## michkotte

Name: Michkotte
Date of miscarriage: 3rd of October
MC stage: 8 weeks and 5 days (baby stopped growing at 5 weeks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural 
How many days till ov: don't think I ovulate!
How many days till AF: 32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: we are just TTC now that AF showed up!


----------



## Jessa

Name: JESSA
Date of miscarriage: AUGUST 12, 2008
MC stage: 7w1d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Not sure -- didn't temp back then....
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1 cycle

Name: JESSA
Date of miscarriage: FEBRUARY 9, 2009
MC stage: 17w1d, but baby had died at about 14 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural AND D&C (that sucked!)
How many days till ov: Not sure -- didn't temp back then....
How many days till AF: 30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 6

Name: JESSA
Date of miscarriage: SEPTEMBER 13, 2009
MC stage: 4w4d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Not sure -- took the month following off and didn't may attention
How many days till AF: 30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Still trying....hopefully 5! :)


----------



## kaite103

Name:*kaite*
Date of miscarriage:*april 17th 09*
MC stage:*7w3d*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):*natural*
How many days till ov:*10*
How many days till AF:*23*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:
*this is the begining of cycle 4 *


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks again ladies, and sorry for your losses. I have begun to compile a list as a spreadsheet but don't seem to be able to attach it. Anyone with some IT knowledge would be helpful?!


----------



## tabbicles

Name:Sally
Date of miscarriage: 3rd September 2009
MC stage:12 weeks excatly but baby died at 7 weeks 4 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Natural
How many days till ov:not sure but according to smiley face about 15 days
How many days till AF:6 weeks erm....42 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:not got there yet!! (hope it will be my first though!)


----------



## MrsRoughton

Name:Claire
Date of miscarriage: started 29th October 2009
MC stage: around 5-6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Natural
How many days till ov:not sure 
How many days till AF: not had it yet
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:not got there yet!! (hope it will be my first though!)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Claire and Sally and sorry to hear. 

Just to clarify - i have counted the date of miscarriage as the physical date it happened rather than when the sac/fetus stopped developing. If people have put just weeks and not days I have put just the weeks, but if they've put between 5 and 6 weeks, I have gone for somewhere in the middle! The average so far for AF to show her ugly witchy face is 32.7 days.

Anyone any ideas of how to attach the chart??


----------



## Guppy051708

*Lamburai -* My husband is actually an IT major at Penn State and he may know a thing or two about how to attach that to a forum. If you want, you can forward me the spreadsheet (as an attachment) in an email and I can try to get him to figure something out. :thumbup: my email is [email protected] Let me know if i should be expecting it or not and I'll try to work on it as soon as i get off work (5pm here, its now 2:15pm)


----------



## Csunshine013

Info required is:
Name:Csunshine013
Date of miscarriage: March 9, 2009
MC stage: 15w+5d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): both, induced then placenta would come so D & C
How many days till ov: wasn't looking for it
How many days till AF:31 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:3

Info required is:
Name:Csunshine013
Date of miscarriage: Aug 15, 2009
MC stage:6w+3d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:16
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:2

I am currently newly pg so fxd this lo sticks!


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Name: Lizzyxxx
Date of miscarriage: 01 Sept 09
MC stage: 6 1/2 weeks 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 22
How many days till AF: Waiting
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1


----------



## beachlover1

Ok, i just got my smiley face 20 days after chemical bleed!!! I have edited my details to say ov 21 days after as i asume it will be sometime tomorrow.

Oh,and this will bump us up ;-)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Guppy - I will update it tomorrow morning and send it on to you - hopefully we will be able to update the spreadsheet once its online?

And woo hoo beachlover! I bet I know what you're doing tonight!?! Enjoy and fingers crossed for a sticky one, but NO obsessing, symptom spotting or early testing!! I forbid it!!


----------



## beachlover1

Lamburai1703 said:


> Thanks Guppy - I will update it tomorrow morning and send it on to you - hopefully we will be able to update the spreadsheet once its online?
> 
> And woo hoo beachlover! I bet I know what you're doing tonight!?! Enjoy and fingers crossed for a sticky one, but NO obsessing, symptom spotting or early testing!! I forbid it!!


Haha...having driven to Plymouth and back today (550 mile round trip) and also bearing in mind DH has left this am to go to a conference.....I think ill be getting an early night!!! Doh, although he was away last smiley face day and I still caught it!!! ;-) Anyway ill see him tomorrow night...aye ;-) No way any early testing!!!!! x


----------



## puppymom32

Name: Puppymom (AMY)
Date of miscarriage: 04/06/03
MC stage: 7 wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Ectopic LAP
How many days till ov: 15
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:48

Nameuppymom (AMY)
Date of miscarriage: 10/30/2007
MC stage: 6 wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:16
How many days till AF: 29
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:6

Nameuppymom (AMY)
Date of miscarriage: 5/15/08
MC stage: 6 wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov:14
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:10

Nameuppymom (AMY)
Date of miscarriage: 4/06/09
MC stage: 7 wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Ectopic Lap
How many days till ov:15
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:4

Nameuppymom (AMY)
Date of miscarriage:08/28/09
MC stage:4 wks chemical 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:16
How many days till AF:32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:hoping real soon


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh, and Csunshine - best of luck!!


----------



## franiss

Name: franiss
Date of miscarriage: feb 09
MC stage: 6+6
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov: unsure
How many days till AF:34
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:2
xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks girls! I hope to have the list on here by the end of the day, IT skills permitting!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Emmielou28

Name: Emmielou28
Date of miscarriage: 7th September 2009
MC stage: 8w6d although by the time I found out should have been 11w3d (MMC)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Medically managed with tablets in hospital
How many days till ov: Not known
How many days till AF: 7 weeks 2 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: On first cycle now


----------



## ginger91

Name: Ginger91
Date of miscarriage: 25th Sep 09
MC stage: 10 weeks (baby only 5-6 weeks) mmc
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): erpc / d&c
How many days till ov: 29 days
How many days till AF: 41 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: hopefully soon!! (only first proper cycle since erpc)


----------



## destinyfaith

Name: kat :)
Date of miscarriage:april 17th 09
MC stage:10w6d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):d/c
How many days till ov:sud be 9 
How many days till AF:20
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP.. 4 cycle 



Name:kat
Date of miscarriage:26 oct 09
MC stage:9w2d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov:9
How many days till AF:20 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP only m/c 11days ago ... ttc 1st cycle (again)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks ladies. So sorry for your losses. At least we know none of us are alone, and that others do understand.

xx


----------



## Ferret

Name:Ferret 
Date of m/c: 31/10/2009
MC stage: 5wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days until ov: ?
How many days until AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Not long I hope.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Lamburai* I need to update mine! I finally Ov!!! :wohoo: 
How would you like us to go about updating (to make it easier for your spreadsheet)? Do you want me to update in the original post or re-post a new one?


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay girls, here are the stats on everything so far. 
You can click above the image to make it bigger. :thumbup:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/MCinfo11-7.jpg

On *average*, the miscarriage

-occurred at 7 Weeks & 6 days
-happened naturally

On *average*, it took

-18 days to Ovulate
-32 days for AF to show
-7 Cycles for a :bfp:

Please keep in mind that these are ONLY averages. There were some very long cycles and some short cycles. Also, MOST of the people on here got a :bfp: way before 7 months. So do not worry :friends: and its important to remember that the average "healthy couple" concieves around 6 months to a year of trying. So that amount is actually great! (and in realty probably a lot less longer than that to get a :bfp:) :thumbup:

We will try to keep this updated, so please keep us updated if you find out you OV, got AF, or if you got a :bfp:!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Name: Mrs Crabstickels
Date of miscarriage: 15th september
MC stage: missed mc
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c 17th september 09
How many days till ov: 5 weeks
How many days till AF:7 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: we are just about to start our first.


----------



## ginger91

This is very interesting! Can I ask, am I on cycle 1 or 2 if I've had my af after a 41 day cycle? x


----------



## dan-o

*Name:* Dan-o
*Date of miscarriage:* 13th March 2009

*MC stage:* I was scanned regularly, so knew the baby died at 10 weeks, MC at 12+4 

*Treatment (natural/d&c etc):* Waited until 12+4 for natural MC, but ended up having to have an ERPC/D&C

*How many days till ov:* approx 6 months until my first ovulatory cycle since miscarrying

*How many days till AF:* I had MC/anovulatory bleeding on and off for 6 months, but my first 'real' AF was 28 weeks to the day after my MC

*How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:* I will update when I get one!!


----------



## cazza22

Name: Cazza22
Date of miscarriage: 06/07/09
MC stage: 10wk + 2 (MMC)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c @ 10wk + 4
How many days till ov:?? didnt test as wanted to wait 2 cycles
How many days till AF: exacly 4 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 2 cycles, caught preg 11/10/09


Name: Cazza22
Date of miscarriage:03/11/09
MC stage: 5wk 5d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: still waiting?
How many days till AF:still waiting, i will let u know
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: asap 

thanks for doing this x x x Caz x x x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks ladies, and once again sorry for all of your losses. 

Guppy - thanks for sticking the list on there - I will email you an updated one every now and again unless if would be easier to do it like an updated thread (like the testers threads?)


----------



## SonnyEm

Name: SonnyEM
Date of miscarriage: April '09
MC stage: 6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: 33 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 2

Name: SonnyEM
Date of miscarriage: 31 July '09
MC stage: MMC @ 8 weeks, found out 8+4 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):erpc
How many days till ov: 30
How many days till AF: 43 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: currently on 3rd cycle since


----------



## Lucy'sMummy82

*Name: Lucy'sMummy82

Date of miscarriage: Feb 2008
MC stage: 5 + 4
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 16
How many days till AF: Normally 28, tested @ 29 days and BFP
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 0 - pregnant again immediately afterwards

Date of miscarriage: May 2008
MC stage: 9 +5
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ERPC
How many days till ov: Don't know
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 6 cycles

Date of miscarriage: Daughter stillborn 24.09.09
MC stage: 37 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Induction of labour, Diamorpine & Entinox for pain relief
How many days till ov: 18
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Currently TTC after 1 cycle*


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi ginger, I'd class that as cycle 1. Cycle 0 is, by our reckoning, from the day of MC bleed to AF, then after that it is cycle 1.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Lucy'smummy82. Just read your info to update the spreadsheet and had to say how terribly sorry I am for your loss. That must have been so hard for you and your OH. I hope you're both doing ok.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I think I have managed to add the updated list. Fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







MC info 081109.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## pruep2

Name: pruep2
Date of miscarriage:11 Oct 09
MC stage 3wks ish
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural chemical pg
How many days till ov:dpo 8
How many days till AF: TBA
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP


----------



## Lucy'sMummy82

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Lucy'smummy82. Just read your info to update the spreadsheet and had to say how terribly sorry I am for your loss. That must have been so hard for you and your OH. I hope you're both doing ok.

Thank you hun, it has been really awful but I am so happy AF showed up and we can TTC again. Just entering into 2ww so fx!!! I don't think I'll be so upbeat if AF shows up though....

xxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh well the very best of luck sweetie. And do keep us updated. Its not a nice club to be in, but I kind of appreciate knowing other people have the same fears/worries etc.


----------



## lila1206

Name: Lila1206
Date of miscarriage: 10/31/09
MC stage: 3.5/4 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: waiting (CD9)
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: hopefully SOON!! :)


----------



## hlaner85

Name: hlaner85
Date of miscarriage: 2nd Sept 09
MC stage: 13 weeks, baby only developed to 7+2
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: wasnt looking!
How many days till AF: 42 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: waiting to test this cylce!


----------



## urchin

Name: Urchin
Date of miscarriage: 6/10/09
MC stage: 9 weeks (but stopped developing at 6weeks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Haven't paid any attention this month
How many days till AF: 29
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Not Known


----------



## Lamburai1703

Here is the updated list but I will ask Guppy to add it in a more professional way and calculate the averages. Good luck gang!
 



Attached Files:







MC info 091109.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

It is now a google spreadsheet.

Average weeks for MC is 8
Average for ovulation is 24 days
Average for next BFP is 5.5 cycles

Hope that is of some use! Keep updating me please when you all get your sticky BFPs - WHICH I KNOW WE ALL WILL SOON!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh my goodness! My spreadsheey sharing skills worked! Woo hoo! Don't care if you're not impressed - I am!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet Job Lamburai! Great , you are such a techi! LOL :rofl:
Does this mean I dont need to do any updating/adding? If you want me to thats fine, but if not thats cool too! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Name: Poshie
Date of miscarriage: 25 July 2009
MC stage: 12 weeks (bo)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 22
How many days till AF: 34 day cycle
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 3

Name: Poshie
Date of miscarriage: 24 October 2009
MC stage: 4w5d chemical
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 13 (as normal)
How many days till AF: N/A
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: got it this cycle!

Good luck everyone, bring on those healthy :bfp: :dust:


----------



## laurietate25

xx


----------



## Lobee

The chart looks great, thanks for doing that, my details are...

Name:Lobee
Date of miscarriage:23rd October 2009
MC stage:baby measured 7 weeks 5 days, i would have been 11 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Medically managed miscarriage (tablets)
How many days till ov:20 think i felt the ov spark today
How many days till AF: Not had one yet
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: n/a

Sorry i cant give you much yet.. 

Lobee xxx


----------



## nada87

Name: nada87
Date of miscarriage: oct 18, 2009
MC stage: 5 weeks
Treatment: natural
How many days till ov: 15
How many days till AF: waiting
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: testing soon


----------



## Guppy051708

Lamburai1703 said:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en
> 
> It is now a google spreadsheet.
> 
> Average weeks for MC is 8
> Average for ovulation is 24 days
> Average for next BFP is 5.5 cycles
> 
> Hope that is of some use! Keep updating me please when you all get your sticky BFPs - WHICH I KNOW WE ALL WILL SOON!!


Thanks for doing such a great job, doll!! :flower:
I think there may be a typo. I Ovulated on CD 19, not CD22. No biggie, just thought id let ya know :thumbup:


----------



## emmys_james

Name: emmy
Date of miscarriage: 2.07.2009
MC stage:9 weeks 6 days. 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ???? help lol
How many days till ov: i am ovulating at the moment 
How many days till AF: 15
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 2 cycles so far.


----------



## Virginia

Chart looks good...Hopefully I'll ovulate when I'm supposed to...I'm hoping that since I wasn't too far along, I'll ovulate normally =/...I'll update you as soon as it happens.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Updated spreadsheet ready:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en#

And good luck to all those testing today!!


----------



## ginger91

Been a really naughty girl and went on facebook. Saw a few pregnant friends on there and it made me feel really sad. Why did I have to do that to myself? Going to make myself feel better by having a hot chocolate. Thanks for the spreadsheet, it is very informative. There are so many of us on there. Hugs to you all. I like the last column best. Looking forward to seeing more bfp there!!

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

ginger91 said:


> Been a really naughty girl and went on facebook. Saw a few pregnant friends on there and it made me feel really sad. Why did I have to do that to myself? Going to make myself feel better by having a hot chocolate. Thanks for the spreadsheet, it is very informative. There are so many of us on there. Hugs to you all. I like the last column best. Looking forward to seeing more bfp there!!
> 
> xx

i do that to myself too. I know it sounds odd, I have a friend who was only 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy, and I find myself looking at her statuses alot. I dont know why i do that to myself either.


----------



## Virginia

Guppy051708 said:


> ginger91 said:
> 
> 
> Been a really naughty girl and went on facebook. Saw a few pregnant friends on there and it made me feel really sad. Why did I have to do that to myself? Going to make myself feel better by having a hot chocolate. Thanks for the spreadsheet, it is very informative. There are so many of us on there. Hugs to you all. I like the last column best. Looking forward to seeing more bfp there!!
> 
> xx
> 
> i do that to myself too. I know it sounds odd, I have a friend who was only 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy, and I find myself looking at her statuses alot. I dont know why i do that to myself either.Click to expand...

:nope: I do the same thing for a co-worker who was 3 weeks ahead of me...I keep looking at her profile and just feeling so horrible...It doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Updated chart - have amended a few errors - sorry!

And Virginia - avoid facebook if it makes you feel bad. Lets all just try not to obsess as it isn't healthy and we'll end up going crackers before we get a BFP! I know that at my local hospital, the psychiatric ward is right next to the maternity unit - for a good reason!!

Good luck all and keep the updated stats coming! Especially the BFPs!


----------



## ginger91

Hugs to all you lovely ladies. And NO more looking on facebook!

xx


----------



## beachlover1

Just an update for the table, I ovd day 21.....really late for me! must be the chemical preg effect!! 

Know how you guys feel, mymate gave birth yesterday....when i got the text i went into total decline :-(.... Dear Santa, I dont want much, just a little bean PLEASE xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Updated list again.

And congrats on the ovulation beachlover! Bet I know what you did last night (and this morning!) Fingers crossed for you.

I am FED UP today. I haven't got even a sniff of a positive OPK. Boo and hiss! I didn't ov til day 24 last time, but I am sort of hoping that acupuncture will move me a few days forward this time. Who knows. The guy seems confident. My next appointment is on CD27 so if i haven't ovulated by then I will have a proper TANTRUM!!

Anyway, have a good day all, and keep updating me! Newcomers (sadly) welcomed!


----------



## Swanny

Name: Swanny
Date of miscarriage: 24th September 2009
MC stage: 11 weeks (only measured 9 weeks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Medically induced (oral tablets)
How many days till ov: 16
How many days till AF: 33
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Currently TTC after 1st AF


----------



## misskat29

misskat29 said:


> Name: misskat29
> Date of miscarriage: 12th October 2009
> MC stage: 13 wks - although baby had not grown past 6wks
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days till ov: think i currently am?
> How many days till AF: still waiting for her to visit @ 3wks after mc
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC

Hi, didn't know how best you'd want me to update my original post from 4th Nov (pg 1) so i've done this x

Name: misskat29
Date of miscarriage: 12th October 2009
MC stage: 13 wks - although baby had not grown past 6wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: Unsure? think i ov 25 days later but only a guess from cm
How many days till AF: 35days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC


----------



## Melissa_M

Info required is:
Name: Melissa_M
Date of miscarriage: October 1, 2009
MC stage: 7w5d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: N/A - did not ovulate 1st cycle after MC
How many days till AF: 28 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: This is my first cycle with ovulation (ov CD15)


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Hi all! Please update me with any new Ov dates, AF (boo!) arrivals but most importantly the BFPs!!!

I STILL have not ovulated which is pissing me right off now!! Although OH has been doing rubbish shifts so haven't BD'd since last week anyway! Rubbish!


----------



## beachlover1

Hey Lamburai, its your month after the MC isnt it? I didnt ov til day 21 this month after my chemical!!!!! looking like im on a 35 day cycle now (cd31 today) boooooooo!!! I wouldnt worry, it will come, it will prob be a week late. x


----------



## Lamburai1703

I know. I didn't ov till day 24 last time but seeing as we're not trying this month (boo and hiss again!) I just want to ovulate so I know when to expect AF so I can plan when to try again!! Its driving me mental.

Did an OPK last night which was darker than the one 2 days before but still not positive. Do they gradually get darker or am I kidding myself?


----------



## beachlover1

yeah mine do, they kind of fade in! maybe its coming!! I remember the month after my MMC and having to wait and be good....it was so frustrating. This month after the chemical i didnt bother waiting....although hubby said hes not a machine and REFUSED to BD on my peak day (CBFM)......arse ;-) im going to have to get sneaky about my days as im sure im out this month.x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Right, updated STATS:

Average weeks for MC: 7.6
Average days before ovulation: 18.5 (or 23.1)
Average days before AF: 32.7 (or 37.1)
Average cycles before next BFP: 5.6

The reason for the ones in brackets is that there is one person with an extremley long cycle post MC and I wanted to work out averages including and excluding this one.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Bump!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for doing such a wonderful job hun!!! :friends:

Just wanted to let you know that I can finally update my MC info!! :wohoo:

[p.s.] I reupdated my Ov date (apparently it was CD 20, NOT CD 19)
[p.s.s.] Updated AF day.

*Name: Guppy051708
Date of miscarriage: October 17th, 2009
MC stage: Miscarried at 8W & 3D, baby stopped growing at 6W & 3D
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: CD 20 (normal for me)
How many days till AF: 30 (had a 10 day LP; normal for me- i think)
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: currently on 1st cycle trying after MC*

******UPDATE******** I got my :bfp: the first cycle of trying. Isaiah Joseph was born after 30.5 hours of labor on September 4th, 2010 (EDD was 08/23/2010) at 9:17a.m. via hospital waterbirth weighing in at 7lbs & 10.2oz, 20.5 inches long. Oh and he was sunnyside up! :cloud9:

*UPDATE AGAIN!!!!!***************** We are expecting again! I love all of my rainbow babies :cloud9: And i thank God for them everyday, even my :angel:.

:bfp: June 12th, 2011 after 6-7 cycles (we TTC for 2-3 months and then went to NTNP for about 3-4 months). Baby is due Feb. 23, 2012. I am a homebirth hopeful this time and i cannot wait! Will update upon arrival


----------



## kcarlile

beachlover1 said:


> Just an update for the table, I ovd day 21.....really late for me! must be the chemical preg effect!!
> 
> Know how you guys feel, mymate gave birth yesterday....when i got the text i went into total decline :-(.... Dear Santa, I dont want much, just a little bean PLEASE xxx

Oh I know how you feel, I carry on then hear of another pregancy announcement or birth and now I have volunteered well sort of (big favour)... to look after my nephew every wed (he is 3 months) which is what my baby (first mc 13weeks) should be now and after suffering another mc (16 weeks) last month I am finding it hard. Sounds awful but I would find it easier being around babies and hearing good news if I were pregnant. I too just want a sticky bean for christmas!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Anymore for the list?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Guppy, and boo and hiss to the mean old witch!

I am fed up. I still have NO signs of ov and its p1s5ing me right off!!!


----------



## Virginia

I'm still waiting to ovulate...as soon as I do, I'll update... CD19 for me and still no O...that's not normal....however, the LH surge line IS getting gradually darker...so soon I hope.


----------



## beachlover1

Virginia said:


> I'm still waiting to ovulate...as soon as I do, I'll update... CD19 for me and still no O...that's not normal....however, the LH surge line IS getting gradually darker...so soon I hope.

I had a chemical last month and ended up ovulating on CD21/22...and thats defo not normal for me, im usually a 14 day girl! It will come, be patient and you will soon for sure :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Info required is:
Name:Csunshine013
Date of miscarriage: March 9, 2009
MC stage: 15w+5d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): both, induced then placenta would come so D & C
How many days till ov: wasn't looking for it
How many days till AF:31 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:3

Info required is:
Name:Csunshine013
Date of miscarriage: Aug 15, 2009
MC stage:6w+3d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:16
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:2

Name: Csunshine013
Date of miscarriage: Nov 15, 2009
MC stage: 5w+2d
Treatment (natural/d&c ect): natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ?

Just thought I would update the most recent mc


----------



## bernina

*Name*: Bernina
*Date of miscarriage*: December 26, 2008
*MC stage*: preg was at 10 weeks, fetus stopped growing at 8 weeks
*Treatment (natural/d&c etc)*: medication to induce contractions
*How many days till ov*: ??? Wasn't tracking OV at the time
*How many days till AF*: Had heavy bleeding for weeks following induced miscarriage. 
First AF started 24 days after miscarriage. But it was light.
Second AF started 17 days after that (total of 41 days from miscarriage).

*Date of miscarriage*: August 9, 2009
*MC stage*: 5-6 wks
*Treatment (natural/d&c etc)*: natural, spotting for 1 day, then full blood the next, like regular period, assume it was chemical preg
*How many days till ov*: Going by CM I think 24 days to ovulation, but not positive.
*How many days till AF*: 36

Have had 2 cycles since 2nd miscarriaged, ttc during both. 
Began using Clue Blue Fertility Monitor and it indicated peak results during both cycles, and I did notice ewcm. No BFP's yet though.


----------



## Smiler13

Name:smiler13
Date of miscarriage:11 Dec 08
MC stage:6w
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:don't know
How many days till AF:don't know
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1

Name:smiler13
Date of miscarriage:20 Feb 09
MC stage:5w (chemical pregnancy)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:don't know
How many days till AF:don't know
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1

Name:smiler13
Date of miscarriage: 3 June 09
MC stage:6w 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural and ERPC (bag of shite)
How many days till ov:don't know
How many days till AF:32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 2

Name:smiler13
Date of miscarriage: 10 November
MC stage:5w (chemical pregnancy)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:don't know yet!
How many days till AF:don't know yet!
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: don't know yet!


----------



## nada87

Name: nada87
Date of miscarriage: October 18, 2009
MC stage: 5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 15 days
How many days till AF: no af got a bfp
How may cycles trying till bfp: none got one right away


----------



## lcy

Name:lcy
Date of miscarriage:3 April 2009
MC stage:7 weeks 4 days
Treatment ERPC
How many days till ov:7 dpo
How many days till AF: 7
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Desperately symptom spotting during the 2WW now!


Name:lcy
Date of miscarriage: 8th July 2009
MC stage:6 weeks 5 days
Treatment ERPC
How many days till ov:7 dpo
How many days till AF: 7
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Desperately symptom spotting during the 2WW now!

Name:lcy
Date of miscarriage: 25th October 2009
MC stage: 4 weeks 6 days
Treatment natural
How many days till ov:7 dpo
How many days till AF: 7
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Desperately symptom spotting during the 2WW now!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Updated spreadsheet - stats to follow shortly.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Congratulation Nada87 - you're the first TTC after MC BFP since the list started! Keep us posted of your progress and good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Nada! :wohoo:


----------



## lolly25

Name:lolly25
Date of miscarriage:12/11/2009
MC stage:11 weeks (mmc)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ?

As soon as i find out when af arrive i will update :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry for your recent loss Lolly :hugs:


----------



## angel75

Name: Angel75
Date of miscarriage:12th July
MC stage:7weeks but had stopped growing at 5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): missed miscarriage...tablets
How many days till ov: 10dpo ( i think)
How many days till AF: now and 30th (so 0 - 7 days)
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 4


----------



## wantingno.2

Name:wantingno.2
Date of miscarriage: 12 Sept 08
MC stage: 12wks (molar pregnancy)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: dont know
How many days till AF: 30 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: was not allowed to ttc until June 09 after that 2

Name:wantingno.2
Date of miscarriage: 11 Sept 09
MC stage: 5wks 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 14 days
How many days till AF: 30 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: still working on that one!


----------



## Melissa_M

Melissa_M said:


> Info required is:
> Name: Melissa_M
> Date of miscarriage: October 1, 2009
> MC stage: 7w5d
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
> How many days till ov: N/A - did not ovulate 1st cycle after MC
> How many days till AF: 28 days
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: This is my first cycle with ovulation (ov CD15)

edit: and I got my :bfp: !!!!


----------



## zoe87

Name: Zoe 87
Date of miscarriage: 15th Aug 2008
MC stage: 10 Weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:1

Name:
Date of miscarriage: 27th Jan 2009
MC stage: 16 weejs
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Medical Management
How many days till ov:
How many days till AF:
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TTC for 9 months


----------



## beachlover1

Ok Lamburai

time for an update on the spreadsheet....BFP for me this month!! so that was the first cycle after the chemical! who knows if it will continue but fingers crossed! good luck girls and im so sorry for all your losses, its so hard I know. xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats BeachLover!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Have a H&H 9 Months! :baby:


----------



## beachlover1

thanks guppy...trying to be positive, but its hard after the last few months. x


----------



## Lamburai1703

OMG!! Massive congratulations beachlover!!! I know you have waited for this after a few setbacks so I am SOOOOOOO pleased for you. Make sure you pop in every now and again to let us know how you're doing!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh, and congrats MelissaM too!! What lovely news for the past 2 days!! Hopefully the rest of us will follow soon.


----------



## Guppy051708

your welcome beachLover =]
And i think i can speak for everyone on here, we all know the feeling (or at least when we get our :bfp: again we will!)
Everything will be fine and dandy this time and you will have a sweet happy, healthy baby in 9 months! :friends:


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

New list! I have highlighted the BFP's in green and I hope to see more people graduating to green in due course! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## makeithappen

Name: _Clare_

Date of miscarriage: _3rd sept_

MC stage: _was a mmc so wasnt dicovered until my 12wk scan, but baby had stopped developing at 7wks_

Treatment (natural/d&c etc): _i opted for tablets to bring on my miscarriage rather than the surgery_

How many days till ov:_didnt check for ov in the first month after mmc_

How many days till AF:_back to my normal cycle length of 34 days_

How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: _still hoping & praying this is our 2nd cycle ttc fingers crossed for the best christmas present ever!_


----------



## giblet

Name: Giblet
Date of miscarriage: 30 October 2009
MC stage: 5 weeks 5 days 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural 
How many days till ov: 19
How many days till AF: 30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Still trying!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Makeithappen and giblet - sorry for your losses but fingers crossed you will get sticky bfps soon!

updated list again

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

I'll print this out tomorrow hopefully and work out the news stats, but best of luck to all! Come on team TTC after MC!!!


----------



## amy2boys

Name: *Amy2boys*
Date of miscarriage: *24 October 2009*
MC stage: *7 weeks* 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural* 
How many days till ov: *16*
How many days till AF: *....not had one.*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *0....got BFP on CD27 (11dpo)*

My m/c bleeding stopped after 5 days. Tested BFN after 10 days.
Used OPK so def sure when ov. Got BFP before af..!
Good Luck to those trying..x


----------



## ginger91

Hi everyone,

Have just got my af so am now on my 3rd cycle since mmc. Can you update my details Lamburai? Doing a great job. Looking forward to seeing more green lines! 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Name: Mum2be
Date of miscarriage: 14 October 2009
MC stage: 8+5 MMC at 11+6
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ERCP
How many days till ov: Didn't monitor
How many days till AF: 29
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Still trying


----------



## Drazic<3

Name: Drazic
Date of miscarriage: 5th November 2009 
MC stage: MMC at 10 weeks gestation 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Medical ERPC on 11th Nov
How many days till ov: Unsure, had pos OPKS since AF
How many days till AF: 21 from MERPC, 28 from MMC
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Not many hopefully! Started NTNP after AF


----------



## nurselochia

Name: Nurselochia
Date of miscarriage: 8-27-09
M/C stage: 11 weeks
Treatment: well, I miscarried the baby on my own right before my scheduled D&C in the same day surgery bathroom:cry:. Still had D&C to remove rest of tissue
How many days til OV: Not sure, didn't monitor
How long til AF: 6 weeks,and it was heavy and long
How many cycles until BFP: still trying


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi

Name: KittyKatBabe - Sam
Date of miscarriage: 14th Sept 09
MC stage: Missed miscarriage @ 10/11 weeks - but determined as 6/7 weeks 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D & C following days
How many days till ov: between day 10 - 13
How many days till AF: 24
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1



Date of miscarriage: 8th Nov 09
MC stage: 4.5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural loss
How many days till ov: day 13
How many days till AF: 30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC


----------



## zoe87

*Date of miscarriage:* Aug 08 
*MC stage*: 10 weeks 1day
*Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural
*How many days till ov*: Uknown
*How many days till AF*: Cant remember
*How many cycles* (trying) until next BFP: 1

*Date of miscarriage*: Jan09
*MC stage*: 16 weeks
*Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Medical Management
*How many days till ov:* Unknown
*How many days till AF*: Unknown
*How many cycles (trying) until next BFP*: Still trying


----------



## Daniellebelle

Name: Daniellebelle - Danielle
Date of miscarriage: I think it was 13.11.09, thats when my HCG reached zero..
MC stage: 6+4
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Idk
How many days till AF: Idk
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: tbc


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hey all, please can u update mine with 1 cycle to the bfp please, thanks and good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats mum2bewaiting and amy2boys!! That's fab news. And sorry the witch got you Ginger - I'm awaiting her arrival in the next week (not trying begrudgingly this month!) so just want her to show up and shove off again!

Welcome to all new folk and sorry for your losses. I will update the list and post again shortly.


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Updated list - gradually more green lines!!!


----------



## princess1985

Name: princess1985
Date of miscarriage: 30th November 2009
MC stage: 6 weeks 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural 
How many days till ov: 8
How many days till AF: ....not had one.
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 0 1st cycle after m/c


----------



## misskat29

misskat29 said:


> Name: misskat29
> Date of miscarriage: 12th October 2009
> MC stage: 13 wks - although baby had not grown past 6wks
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days till ov: think i currently am?
> How many days till AF: still waiting for her to visit @ 3wks after mc
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC

Days till ov - I actually ov on 22nd nov
days till af - it finally cane today after 8 wks 1 day waiting!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Name: Sarah
Date of miscarriage:7/8 dec 2009 (today :()
MC stage: by my dates 5+1/2 by official dating 6+1/2
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural at mo but will update if that chabnges
How many days till ov: ????
How many days till AF: ????
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ?????


----------



## Virginia

Okay...time to update....

Name: Virginia
Date of miscarriage: 2NOV09
MC stage: 5weeks 3days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 24
How many days till AF: 37
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Still trying. 1 Cycle so far.


----------



## michkotte

well you can update mine... I now had a chemical. I waied one cycle before ttc.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Name: Rabbittchild
Date of miscarriage: 3rd December 2009
MC stage: 6w+5
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: TBA
How many days till AF: TBA
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:TBA


----------



## chachadada

good idea!!


----------



## chachadada

Name: chachadada
Date of miscarriage: 23/10/09
MC stage: 12weeks but baby measured 9 1/2 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: not sure
How many days till AF: 4weeks after mc
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1 cycle and now ttc


good luck ladies, hope we get our bfp's soon!!!!


x


----------



## hlaner85

hi guys just got my BFP aftr a mmc in sept, was on my third cycle but started straight away after! kepp goin girls it will happen! can you update sheet for me please x x


----------



## Lamburai1703

hlaner85 - a massive congratulations!! wishing you a healthy, happy 9 months.


----------



## Lamburai1703

New spreadsheet. Another line turned green ladies!!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en


----------



## RedRose19

Name: babyhopes10
Date of miscarriage: march 17 2009
MC stage: 12 weeks
Treatment: natural
How many days till ov: un known
How many days till AF: may 10th
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: nov 3rd

Name: babyhopes10
Date of miscarriage: 24th nov 2009
MC stage: 7 weeks but only measured 6
Treatment: natural
How many days till ov: 2 weeks exactly
How many days till AF: no AF yet... 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: no bfp yet..


----------



## wanabamummy

Great thread will add mine wen I get on a pc!


----------



## RedRose19

wanabamummy said:


> Great thread will add mine wen I get on a pc!

i think we m/c the same day.. im sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: have u started ttc again??


----------



## baby10

Name: Baby10
Date of miscarriage: May 2009
MC stage:  8W5D
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): MISOPROSTOL
How many days till ov: Don't Know
How many days till AF: 30 Days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Waited 3 cyles got Pregnant, but it was ectopic

Name: Baby10
Date of miscarriage: Sep 2009
MC stage: 5W
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Methotraxete
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: 4 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:2 and still trying-NO BFP yet


----------



## SmileyShazza

Even though we won't be officially trying until January as I am recovering after an MMC I have decided to venture back into this forum to get myself ready for when we do start again. Found this thread and would like to join you all if thats ok?

Name: Shazza
Date of miscarriage: Found out at 12 week scan 24th November that baby stopped growing at 6wks
MC stage: See above
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ERPC (1st December)
How many days till ov: Unsure 
How many days till AF: 1st cycle 31 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Hopefully not too many!


----------



## smithyfrou

Hi Ladies
This is a great idea, just the info I was looking for. So thankyou.

Date of M/C: 18th Nov
Weeks: 9 and 3 days
Treatment: ERPC, although started to bleed that morning. Decided to get it over and done with as have a 2 year old.
Days til ovulation: 18
Days til AF: waiting, have started trying straight away.

Good luck to all TTC, this will all seem like a distant memory once you get your sticky BFP,s!


----------



## wanabamummy

babyhopes10 said:


> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> Great thread will add mine wen I get on a pc!
> 
> i think we m/c the same day.. im sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: have u started ttc again??Click to expand...

Hey, yes , we did mc the same day and we got bfp nearly same day too I think!!

Yes we are ttc again, haven't waited for af x


----------



## wanabamummy

*Name*: wanabamummy
*Date of miscarriage:* 24th nov 2009
*MC stage:* 6wks 4 days
*Treatment: *natural
*How many days till ov: *betwwen 11 and 14 not sure didnt temp.
*How many days till AF: *no AF yet... 
*How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *no bfp yet..but hoping!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

New list ladies.

Welcome to Baby10, Smileyshazza, Wanabamummy and babyhopes10. Sorry for all your losses but here's to lots more BFP's.

I have taken the liberty of updating Guppy to a green line as she is now a BFP! massive congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks.. sending everyone lots of :dust: :dust: for an extra special xmas prezzie this year


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much Lamburai! 
It will be so much fun when you get your :bfp: this cycle!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah, just to verify, it actually only took me 1 cycle to get a :bfp: not two. (we didn't try the cycle after the MC, this was our first one since).

You are doing a fab job with this! So proud of you!
PS do you want to be bump buddies once you get your :bfp:??


----------



## ginger91

Hi Lamburai,

Can you please update my stats as now have a better idea of my cycle length since I am on my 3rd cycle since my miscarriage.

Usually ovulate cd 20 / 21
AF arriving on cd 31/32

Still doing a brilliant job!

Ginger 

xx


----------



## Lucia

Name: Lucia
Date of miscarriage: Sept. 4/09
MC stage: 11w1d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: not sure - didn't check the first cycle post D&C
How many days till AF: 32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Waiting for it...this is the 2nd cycle since we started trying again


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

New list. Lots of nice green lines now ladies!


----------



## Guppy051708

Lamb, pretty soon you're gonna get a green line too!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well lets hope so!


----------



## Rabbittchild

updated stats

Name: rabbittchild
Date of miscarriage: 3rd Dec 2009
MC stage: 6wks 5 days
Treatment: natural
How many days till ov: 20
How many days till AF: 34
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: still awaiting bfp but we've had 1 cycle


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun. 
I got my bfp on my first cycle after MMC. Hoping with all my heart it will be my healthy bubs.


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have updated my details as am now having 1st AF since erpc, my cycle this time has been 31 days although whether it will stay that length or slowly shorten to what it was before I don't know.

Looks like once AF has gone we will ttc again - hopefully should be by the end of this week :happydance:


----------



## NicoleB

Name: Nicole
Date of miscarriage: 9/26/08:nope:
MC stage: almost 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: I od on 10/14/08
How many days till AF: no af i got pg before i had a normal cycle
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: bfp on 10/24/08


----------



## wanabamummy

SmileyShazza said:


> I have updated my details as am now having 1st AF since erpc, my cycle this time has been 31 days although whether it will stay that length or slowly shorten to what it was before I don't know.
> 
> Looks like once AF has gone we will ttc again - hopefully should be by the end of this week :happydance:

good luck huni! Xx


----------



## babyfromgod

Name: Amanda
Date of miscarriage: 18th Dec
MC stage: 4-5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 17
How many days till AF: tba
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:hopefully 0


----------



## mrs.s

Name: Mrs S 
Date of miscarriage: August 2009 
MC stage: 7w 1d 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 20
How many days till AF:36
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP 1.

Name: Mrs S 
Date of miscarriage: 1st Nov 2009 
MC stage: Chemical Pregnancy 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural 
How many days till ov: 18
How many days till AF: 34
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP.......the witch has visited me once since, and that cycle I had mid cycle bleeding (as heavy as a period). Fingers crossed this cycle she doesnt turn up!!! Due on this week. xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Name: BeanieBaby - Charlie 
Date of miscarriage: mmc confirmed 26/11/09 
MC stage: 9w
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C on 30/11/09
How many days till ov: Not sure 
How many days till AF: 32
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: will let you know

My first af after mmc started on New Year's day! We're starting ttc this month once af has gone so hope to be updating soon with news of a BFP!


----------



## Stacey_89

Name: Stacey
Date of miscarriage: 31st May 2009
MC stage: 12 Weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Not sure
How many days till AF: Not sure (irregular cycles still )
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 5 and still going :(


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. Thanks for the updates and I have ammended the list. Welcome to the new ladies and sorry you find yourselves here. I will work out the averages tomorrow and update further.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en


----------



## TripleB

Name: TripleB - Louise
Date of miscarriage: MMC confirmed 28/10/09 
MC stage: 12 weeks (measured 5/6 weeks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ERPC on 29/10/09
How many days till ov: 37
How many days till AF: 51
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC!

Currently on second cycle after MMC and TTC...


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi tripleB - sorry for your loss. I have added you to the sheet and I hope you get that BFP soon!


----------



## CeeVee

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have now had two MC's and regularly see people in a similar spot asking the same questions such as "how soon does AF return?", "how long does it take to conceive after?" etc.
> 
> I am no IT whizz kid, but I wanted to try and start a thread collating this info for people to hopefully answer some of these questions. If you all want to answer this (which I will bump every day for a while until I have a list to start). I'll do it as some sort of excel sheet too and see if I can work out how to attach that?
> 
> Cut an paste below into a reply. I'll start immediately after this!
> 
> *Info required is:*
> Name: Cee Vee
> Date of miscarriage: 06/01/10
> MC stage: 7 wks
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days till ov: will let you know
> How many days till AF:will let you know
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:
> 
> Good luck to all!

.


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Name: Wants2bmummy
Date of miscarriage: 9th December 09
MC stage: 8 + 5 (although bean had stopped growing at 6)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: unsure
How many days till AF: 29 days
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: will let you know!


----------



## Megg33k

Name: Megg33k (Megg)
Date of miscarriage: 15th Dec 2009
MC stage: 12+2 (development stopped at 5+2)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Brought on bleed via Provera
How many days till ov: 16-17 (FF says 16, I say 17)
How many days till AF: unknown
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TTC currently on cycle 0 as doc said we could, hoping for a BFP on Jan 11


----------



## Guppy051708

so sorry megg :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

mrs.s said:


> NFingers crossed this cycle she doesnt turn up!!! Due on this week. xx

Good luck Mrs S :hugs:


----------



## Al4321

Name: al4321
Date of miscarriage: dating scan 2nd june 2009
MC stage: 12 weeks (development stopped at 8+1)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 20
How many days till AF: 35
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: caught on the second

Name: al4321
Date of miscarriage: dating scan 5th october 2009
MC stage: 12 weeks (development stopped at 8+3)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 3 weeks
How many days till AF: 5 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: on third cycle and still trying


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Guppy! I'm just glad to see a pregnancy ticker in your siggy! How wonderful is that? Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Doll!
And before you know it, you will have a preggo ticker too :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi new additions. I will add your info on now. Hoping to see some more BFP green lines in the next few weeks ladies! Maybe even me - who knows!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Here we are. I promise I will stop being so lazy and do the averages in the next few days.

Good luck one and all!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en


----------



## Bingo

Name: Bingo
Date of miscarriage: 14th November 2009
MC stage: 10 weeks 4 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov:
How many days till AF: 31
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: currently on first cycle


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Bingo. Sorry for your loss. Are you due to test in a week or so then? Good luck if you are.


----------



## Flick

Name: Flick
Date of miscarriage: 23rd Sep 2009
MC stage: 10 weeks 3 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov:
How many days till AF: 28 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ?(3 & counting)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm confident you're right, Guppy... for me and for all the rest too! :hugs:

Lamb - That's a lot of green! :) I expect to see your name in green very soon! :winkwink:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Flick - sorry for your loss. I have added you to the list.

Megg - I hope so! I flit between confident and totally pessimistic every few mins this month! Only a week till I find out I guess.


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - Maybe we are twins this cycle! I'm doing the same thing! Today has been "OMG! I AM! :happydance:" followed immediately by "OMG! I'M OUT! :cry:" It's silly, really!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hello my lovely ladies.

I have finally managed to work out the averages again so here they are:

Average number of days before ovulation after a loss: 19 days
Average number of days before AF: 33 days
Average number of cycles to next pregnancy: 6 cycles

There were many who got pregnant immediately after a loss but sadly I cannot count 0 in my averages. Also, 17 out of 42 (so not far off half) managed to conceive in 1 cycle.

Good luck to all and chins up please!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I am now on cycle 2 - due to ov day 12/13 AF due around day 28 now - however we haven't started trying just yet. Think going to wait due to smear results. BUGGER!


----------



## wanabamummy

Wow 17 out of 42 that's great isn't it. Don't think I will be one of them though!!


----------



## Megg33k

17 out of 42 is amazing! Based on your "in 1 cycle".... Do you mean on Cycle 1 or Cycle 0? Cause I like the idea of almost 50/50 if this round isn't my turn! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Name: Aaisrie
Date of miscarriage: 17th September 2009
MC stage: 6w1d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 18
How many days till AF: n/a
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Hoping this will be my cycle @ #4


----------



## SmileyShazza

17 out of 42 is a really good amount - it has certainly given me some hope :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Just to clarify, 17 out of the 42 on the list conceived in the first cycle after AF rather than the miscarriage bleed.


----------



## Beadette

Name: Beadette
Date of miscarriage: 8th January 2010
MC stage: 13+6 (development stopped at 6+4)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): ERPC
How many days till ov: unknown
How many days till AF: unknown
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TTC as soon as body starts cooperating!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Thanks for the clarification! :hugs: And :dust: to you all!


----------



## Minimin

Name:Minimin
Date of miscarriage: 3rd Septembr2009
MC stage: 8 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Ectopic LAP
How many days till ov:Not charting
How many days till AF: 29
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 3 months- as advised to wait by doctors. Got :bfp: first month of trying

Name: Minimin
Date of miscarriage: 9th January 2010
MC stage: 4 weeks 6 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ? Trying again as soon as spotting from miscarriage stops!


----------



## smithyfrou

Hi Ladies
I got a BFP yesterday (12 DPO on first full cycle since MMC in Nov) and am feeling exited and cautiously optimistic. 

Good luck to everyone, and thanks again for the thread. It has been so helpful to get this information.


----------



## wanabamummy

Ahhhh congratulations Hun. Wishing you a healthy 9 mths xxxx


----------



## Bingo

I just got my BFP this morning.

Name: Bingo
Date of miscarriage: 14th November 2009
MC stage: 10 weeks 4 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov:
How many days till AF: It didn't arrive yay
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations bingo! Thats amazing news! I'm realy pleased for you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## starsunshine

Name: starsunshine
Date of Miscarriage: 29th Dec 09 at 4 weeks 6 days
Treatment: natural
How many days until ov: don't know it should have been 3 days ago but I don't think I have.
How many days until AF: it depends on my Ov date but probably sometime at the end of this month (Jan 10)
how many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC! Hoping for this one


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations Girls, wish you happy and healthy pregnancies.

Me and my OH are just starting to NTNP, since my loss I have had 1 AF (the loss) and 1 cycle since, at the min I don't mind my little break as i have had lil steps to take the past few weeks, so as we are now having fun with the NTNP I don't mind as long as I get a healthy BFP and baby, it can get me anytime. 

Good luck girls, oodles of baby :dust: and hope you all get your :bfp:'s soon, the stats are looking very good x x x


----------



## wanabamummy

Bingo said:


> I just got my BFP this morning.
> 
> Name: Bingo
> Date of miscarriage: 14th November 2009
> MC stage: 10 weeks 4 days
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days till ov:
> How many days till AF: It didn't arrive yay
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1

congratulatoins bingo!! You must be so pleased xxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

All updated.

Smithyfrou - so sorry I missed your post the other day but wanted to say a massive congratulations!!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en


----------



## Jessi'sbaby#2

Name: jessi
Date of miscarriage: 29th Dec 09
MC stage: 9weeks 6 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Not sure
How many days till AF: Not sure if i have had one
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Still trying!


have only just stopped bleeding. can some one tell me how i will know when i am ovulating? i havent a clue, as i didnt try for my baby #2 and only found out a few weeks before i m/c

really want to try again. but want to make sure i am ovulating. so frustrating! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the 2 new :bfp:s! Great news! :)

Jessi - I'd suggest temping and/or OPKs? I'd probably do both, honestly! Good lucK! :hugs:


----------



## babydust27

I would just like to say a MASSIVE thank you to Lamburai1703 for starting this thread, since i had my miscarriage last month i have spent hours trawling the internet for answers to the 3 questions i was desperate to know,
when i'd get my AF, when i'd next ovulate, when im like to get my BFP again, and if by magic i stumbled across this thread and it's fab so thank you Lamburai1703! xxx

Name: Sarah
Date of miscarriage: 21 Dec 09
MC stage: 12 wk although baby stopped growing at 10+5
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: still don't think i've ov yet 
How many days till AF: 39 days and still counting 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC (pray to god it's 0)!!


----------



## emdeb

Name: Emdeb
Date of miscarriage: 1st Jan 2010
MC stage: 7wk 0d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 15
How many days till AF: 0
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 0


----------



## Truffleax

Name: Truffleax - Nicky
Date of miscarriage: 19th Jan 2010
MC stage: Not sure but early
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: Not sure yet :(
How many days till AF: not stated 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBC soon I hope!

Also congratulations ladies with :bfp:'s x


----------



## babydust27

Hi sorry, can i amend mine, got my AF today which (if counted from the day i had the d&C - 22.12.09) would make this day 38 is that correct? That would also mean i don't think i ov at all!


----------



## Britdownunder

Thank you for doing this thread Lamburai1703. I have been trying to find answers on the internet as to when I can expect to ovulate after my miscarriage and how long AF takes to arrive. Even though there's no definite answer as everyone is different, this thread has been so much help in coping with my miscarriage. I plan to try to conceive straight away and hoping to catch the first ovulation.

Name: Britdownunder
Date of miscarriage: 30 January 2010
MC stage: 11 wks (bo showing 6 wks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: TBA
How many days till AF: TBA 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TBA


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi Lamburai1703

I got my bfp on Friday!! Very nervous but excited too!! Just done a digi to double check!

This is my 2nd cycle after mc.

Thanks Hun x x


----------



## EllaMom2B

wanabamummy said:


> hi lamburai1703
> 
> i got my bfp on friday!! Very nervous but excited too!! Just done a digi to double check!
> 
> This is my 2nd cycle after mc.
> 
> Thanks hun x x

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Doll!!! :yipee: so excited for you! :D


----------



## wanabamummy

Wow ur 12 weeks on guppy!! Well done hoping the little one and u are doing well!!! X


----------



## Truffleax

Congratulations Wanabamummy!!! :D xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Name: Chimpette - Susan
Date of miscarriage: 7th January 2010
MC stage: 11wks 3 days although baby stopped growing at 6 wks 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D & C
How many days till ov: 17
How many days till AF: Still waiting.... 
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Hoping I'll get one soon....


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I finally have an update for you! Got my BFP a couple of days ago. It's been about 5.5 months since the second MC, but we've only had BD in the fertile window during 3 of the cycles.

Name: Hibiscus07
Date of miscarriage: 04/18/2009
MC stage: 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 25
How many days till AF: 39
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1

Name: Hibiscus07
Date of miscarriage: 08/31/2009
MC stage: 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 33
How many days till AF: 47
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 3


----------



## wanabamummy

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

wanabamummy said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!

Thank you! And congrats on your pregnancy, too!!
If you aren't in a "team" yet, you should join our Aphrodite team!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations! Fab news!


----------



## WannaBPregger

Name: WannaBPregger
Date of Miscarriage: Sept 25, 2009
MC Stage: 10 weeks
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: Not sure
How many days till AF: 8 weeks
How many cycles till BFP: Still trying!


----------



## hibiscus07

Lamburai1703 said:


> Congratulations! Fab news!

Thank you!!
And cute kitty pic, btw! :)


----------



## annalou76

miscarriage : 17 weeks 5 days : 19/1/10

still bleeding 

waiting to start trying when bleed stops!:cry:


----------



## ginger91

Few updates with me Lamburai1703. CD before ovulation 18, CD before af is 30. Been trying 4 cycles and counting, on 5 cycle at the moment.

Getting frustrated with all this time passing- thought it would have happened by now! :wacko:

Here's to next month! :drunk:


----------



## Razcox

Heres my info:

Date of Miscarriage: 04 march 2009
MC Stage: 6 weeks
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: 19
How many days till AF: 31
How many cycles till BFP: Still trying but did have a break for a few months in september as it was all getting too much


----------



## Lamburai1703

ginger91 said:


> Few updates with me Lamburai1703. CD before ovulation 18, CD before af is 30. Been trying 4 cycles and counting, on 5 cycle at the moment.
> 
> Getting frustrated with all this time passing- thought it would have happened by now! :wacko:
> 
> Here's to next month! :drunk:

I hear you and feel your frustration Ginger!

Sorry for being so slack recently - I will try and update the spreadsheet tomorrow.


----------



## Minimin

Hi Lamburai!
Some updates for me!
CD19 for first OV after MC and first AF at CD34!
Now on second cycle after MC and hoping this month is the lucky one!!!
Thanks!!!

Just to update and introduce Serena Millie- Born on 6th of Feb 2011 at 34+5. She is doing really well and I can not believe my rainbow baby is here.

Never give up hoping...


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi
Date of Miscarriage: 4th Dec 2009
MC Stage: 4 weeks 5 days
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: 18
How many days till AF: BFP CD32 5th Jan
How many cycles till BFP: 1

Date of Miscarriage: 8th Jan 2010
MC Stage: 5 weeks
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: 15
How many days till AF: BFP CD 30, 6th Feb 2010
How many cycles till BFP: 1

Date of Miscarriage: 13th Feb 2010
MC Stage: 5 weeks 2 days
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles till BFP: ? Taking at least one month off

Bleeding for first two m/c was heavy period, this one is very light, thinking lining must have been thinned by previous m/cs.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi fifi-folle. I'm so sorry for your loss. I had 2 in a row so I understand how you feel to an extent. I hope the months break gives you some time to heal emotionally.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Updated list:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtIBz-livObDdFUyaW1WREc5bDgwbng0RVBNejg0S0E&hl=en

Sorry for being so slack recently. Have been a bit fed up with ttc, and want to get my BFP so I can turn my line green on the spreadsheet!


----------



## wanabamummy

:hugs: sorry Hun xx


----------



## Ferret

Ferret said:


> Name:Ferret
> Date of m/c: 31/10/2009
> MC stage: 5wks
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days until ov: ?
> How many days until AF: ?
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Not long I hope.


Sorry taken so long to update. I have no idea how many days until I ov and I got my af approx 28 days after and got my BFP on 26th December and am currently 11+5. 

Good luck to those of you still waiting for your bfp and congratations to those who have got theirs. X


----------



## AB82

I just want to say thanks for this thread. It has really helped me be more positive about the future. I've found the past month so difficult but talking definitely helps. Am in 1st week of TTC again...

Date of Miscarriage: 7th April 2010
MC Stage: 10.5 Weeks (found out at 12 week scan)
Treatment (Natural/D&C): ERPC
How many days till OV: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles till BFP: ?


----------



## AB82

details of my friend who I'm so happy for...

Date of Miscarriage: March 2010
MC Stage: 6-7 weeks (found out at 12 week scan)
Treatment (Natural/D&C): ERPC
How many days till OV: ?
How many days till AF: about 1 month
How many cycles till BFP: 1


----------



## fifi-folle

Just updating...
Date of Miscarriage: 13th Feb 2010
MC Stage: 5 weeks 2 days
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: *19*
How many days till AF: *33*
How many cycles till BFP: Still working on it, took one month off then BFN last month, hopefully catch the eggy this month!

ETA BFP Nov 2010, DS born 24th July 2011. First pregnancy taking baby aspirin.

ETA BFP Feb 12, surprise bfp, ntnp, edd 7/10/12

Update: DD arrived 6th Oct '12


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I just thought I'd stop by and give an update. After two MCs, both at 7 weeks, it looks like I have my sticky bean! I'm almost 15 weeks, everything looks great!

So, it CAN be done without incident after 2 MCs (so far, anyway! don't want to jinx myself). I had a different feeling about this one from the beginning.
Good luck, y'all!


----------



## Guppy051708

That is great news! :wohoo: i am so excited and happy for you hibiscus!!! :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

Guppy051708 said:


> That is great news! :wohoo: i am so excited and happy for you hibiscus!!! :flower:

Thanks, Guppy! I check in on your blog every once in a while to see how everything's going. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Guppy051708

I still have violent vomiting, but i started checking my sugar (diabetes and hypoglycemia run in my family). I have been checking it often, specifically before vomiting, and my levels are dropping in the 50s (which is terrible, shouldn't drop below 70). I dont think its GD, but i do think it is hypoglycemia. Im in the process of getting referred to a dietician (hopefully) because even though im eating healthy, when you have a sugar problem even healthy foods can be bad :wacko: At any rate, i believe that's whats been causing my vomiting. 

Besides that though, i am thrilled to be pregnant! Im usually very energetic and i can't wait to meet this LO! :cloud9: i get to see him in a couple days! :yipee: i have a 24 week scan on Wednesday and i can't wait! I am so glad that the Lord blessed us with this baby, especially after our MC in October.


----------



## hibiscus07

Guppy051708 said:


> I still have violent vomiting, but i started checking my sugar (diabetes and hypoglycemia run in my family). I have been checking it often, specifically before vomiting, and my levels are dropping in the 50s (which is terrible, shouldn't drop below 70). I dont think its GD, but i do think it is hypoglycemia. Im in the process of getting referred to a dietician (hopefully) because even though im eating healthy, when you have a sugar problem even healthy foods can be bad :wacko: At any rate, i believe that's whats been causing my vomiting.
> 
> Besides that though, i am thrilled to be pregnant! Im usually very energetic and i can't wait to meet this LO! :cloud9: i get to see him in a couple days! :yipee: i have a 24 week scan on Wednesday and i can't wait! I am so glad that the Lord blessed us with this baby, especially after our MC in October.

Aww I'm sorry about the vomiting and blood sugar. I've been fortunate so far, only some nausea and vomiting from 6-8 weeks, mostly just exhaustion after that.

I really hope you continue to stay (mostly) healthy. You're over halfway there! I'll check in on your blog to see how you're doing :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Name:Ruskiegirl
Date of miscarriage:2010
MC stage:very early before af was due
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Natural chemical preg
How many days till ov:14
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:1 full cycle after MC

Name:Ruskiegirl
Date of miscarriage:March 27th 2010
MC stage:6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:12
How many days till AF:28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:second cycle now no BFP yet !!! Hoping for this cycle :dust:

Name:Ruskiegirl
Date of miscarriage:2007
MC stage:4 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):Natural chemical preg
How many days till ov:dont remeber
How many days till AF:dont remeber
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:est 3 years ???


----------



## JaymeeBee

Name: JaymeeBee
Date of miscarriage: 4th November 2005
MC stage: 18 weeks but the baby had stopped growing at 16 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): both (was a very messy situation)
How many days till ov: I cant remember.
How many days till AF:I cant remember, think AF may have came close to on-time.
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: many (only trying just the last two months)


----------



## AB82

Swanny was it this one you meant?


----------



## nicola123

Name:nicola123
Date of miscarriage:01.02.10
MC stage:9 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov:28
How many days till AF:40
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: got my BFP next cycle


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Name:Mummy2angel - Rebecca
Date of miscarriage:29.march.2010
MC stage:13 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov:n/a
How many days till AF: 5 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP - unkown at presen


----------



## brillbride

Name: Brillbride
Date of miscarriage: 29/10/2009
MC stage: 12.5 weeks (blighted ovum--died at 6 wks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: not sure when didnt test
How many days till AF: 25
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 6 which resulted in another MC below

Name: brillbride
Date of miscarriage: 23/5/2010
MC stage: 6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 14 guessing
How many days till AF: ----
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ----


----------



## naderz

Name: naderz
Date of miscarriage: 4th october 2009
MC stage: 5weeks 3 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: not sure
How many days till AF: 34
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 5 months


Name: naderz
Date of miscarriage: 8th april 2010
MC stage: 4 weeks 6 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: not sure
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) untill next BFP: on 1st cycle hoping for a BFP dis month


----------



## Britdownunder

Hi Everyone, just a quick update from me...

Date of Miscarriage: 28th Jan 2010
MC Stage: 11 weeks
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: *53*
How many days till AF: *44*
How many cycles till BFP: *1*
(Didn't ovulate before my first AF, and spotting on and off right up to getting it. Ovulated on day 10 of my first cycle, then BFP on day 15.
Have had a few hiccups with spotting and bleeding, but the hospital discovered a small subchorionic hematoma a couple of weeks ago (baby was fine, strong heartbeat and moving around, oblivious to what was going on). I'm hoping that it will be gone by the time I have my scan on Tuesday, though unless it's really big it doesn't usually affect the pregnancy. I'm currently 12 weeks today and still have very strong MS.

Good luck to all of you, and congratulations to everyone that has had their BFP....


----------



## Britdownunder

sorry, meant 15 dpo for BFP...


----------



## tiffanie79

Date of Miscarriage: May 22nd, 2010
MC Stage: 4w3d
Treatment (Natural/D&C): Natural
How many days till OV: 11 (Est)
How many days till AF: Hopefully not for 9 more months
How many cycles till BFP: 1 (3 weeks and 1 day from MC)

I have 24 day cycles so I usually ovulate really close to AF ending, its not early because of the M/C.

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Name:glitterqueen
Date of miscarriage:14/2/10
MC stage:8 weeks baby died at 6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):d & c
How many days till ov:?
How many days till AF:30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:currently on 3 month of ttc ( advised to wait until next period before trying after m/c) in 2 w w 

what a great thread x good to hear others experiences- better to hear all the BFP xx


----------



## xshell79

Name: shell
Date of miscarriage: 6th jan 2010
MC stage: 6/7wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov: 77
How many days till AF:92
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: on 4th cycle since mc at the moment still waiting for bfp


----------



## fionamiller

Name:fiona miller
Date of miscarriage:20/05/10
MC stage:8 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):d & c
How many days till ov:dont know yet
How many days till AF:unsure
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:started trying 1 week after d n c


----------



## fionamiller

This site brings me so much hope. I went for my 12 week scan on May 20th 2010 only to be told the baby had stopped growing around 8 weeks and no heartbeat. Devastated. i had to wait 5 days for the d & c which was done on 25/05/10. I only bled for a couple of days luckily. My husband and I have already started ttc without me having my first period. did a home pt and is coming back negative so hopefully means hcg levels are gone. Has anyone got a clue as to when i could ovulate or get my af??? any response is greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

fionamiller said:


> This site brings me so much hope. I went for my 12 week scan on May 20th 2010 only to be told the baby had stopped growing around 8 weeks and no heartbeat. Devastated. i had to wait 5 days for the d & c which was done on 25/05/10. I only bled for a couple of days luckily. My husband and I have already started ttc without me having my first period. did a home pt and is coming back negative so hopefully means hcg levels are gone. Has anyone got a clue as to when i could ovulate or get my af??? any response is greatly appreciated xxx

Firstly, so terribly sorry for your loss. :hugs: Suffice it to say, this one area that we ladies in here know how you feel. :cry: Anyways, i had a natural & complete MC so this may different since yours was a DNC, but my OB said that if we didn't want to TTC immediately after blood flow stopped, that we should use a back up BC method because most woman will Ov. prior to getting their first period after MC. Obviously, this would have a little variation, so you may not, but it is highly possible. She told me that if i didn't get my period 4-6 after the bleeding stopped, then i should take a HPT. Hope this helps! PS i was charting that cycle (even though we wernt actually TTC), and I ov. when i normally do. :dust:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Name: *Nvr2Late*
Date of miscarriage: *July 2008*
MC stage: *5 weeks*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural*
How many days till ov: *42*
How many days till AF: *28*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *Started trying again right away; no BFP yet...*


----------



## Emmie M

Name: *Emmie M (Emily)*
Date of miscarriage: *July 1996*
MC stage: *11 weeks*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural (although A&E Dr had to remove baby by hand)*
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) 
*

*** full term birth of son,now 2 and a half years old*** TTC with him for 5 years****

Name: *Emmie M (Emily)*
Date of miscarriage: *July 2009*
MC stage: *7 weeks (blighted ovum)*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural (but took 4 weeks of bleeding for all tissue to go)*
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) Tried again straight away.

Name: *Emmie M (Emily)*
Date of miscarriage: *Jan 2010*
MC stage: *4 weeks*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):* Natural*
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) currently TTC with AF currently a week late but first test BFN


----------



## bat8301

Name: bat8301
Date of miscarriage: March 22, 2010
MC stage: 16 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: 7
How many days till AF: 31
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: second month ttc since mc


----------



## Pippasdvision

Name: Pippasdivision
Date of miscarriage: 14/3/1995
MC stage: 18 weeks but stopped growing at 11 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&C
How many days till ov: dont know
How many days till AF: 4 weeks to the day of the D&C
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 0 put it off for a few years

Name: Pippasdvision
Date of miscarriage: 12/09/2003
MC stage: 7 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF:?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 8

Name: Pippasdvision
Date of miscarriage: 14/08/06
MC stage: 5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: 5 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 12

Name: Pippasdvision
Date of miscarriage: 5/6/2010
MC stage: 5w 5d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: will let you know
How many days till AF: will let you know
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: ?


----------



## Virginia

I (finally) updated my stats on page 2. =)


----------



## JTflorida

Name: jtflorida
Date of miscarriage: May 5, 2010
MC stage: 4.5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 23
How many days till AF: n/a
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: Got BFP on miscarriage cycle @ 13 DPO

Date of second miscarriage: July 14
MC Stage: Diagnosed Blighted Ovum @ 8w 4d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): using medication
How many days till ov: will update in a couple of weeks
How many days till AF: will update in a couple of weeks
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: will update later


----------



## tiffanie79

Updated my post on page 25 :)

:dust: Good Luck Ladies :dust:


----------



## lucifaye

Name: Lucifaye
Date of miscarriage: July 7, 2010
MC stage: MMC 12 weeks but the baby stopped at 6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: still waiting
How many days till AF: still waiting
How many cycles until BFP: ???


----------



## hells2011

Hells2001
Date of Miscarriage: 24 November 2010 at 13 weeks
treatment: Medical Abortion dues to fatal birth defect
Days until first ov: 4 weeks
Days until af: 6 weeks
How many cycles to BFP- 4 and still no BFP


----------



## redrose89

Name: redrose89
Date of miscarriage: 17 March 2011
MC stage: 11 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: ?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: hopefully none :)


----------



## phoebesmum1

Name: Phoebesmum1
Date of miscarriage: 20/3/11
MC stage: 3weeks 4 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural 
How many days till ov: 16
How many days till AF: still waiting
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: non yet


----------



## newfie88

Name:Newfie88
Date of miscarriage:03/2010
MC stage: 7 weeks exact
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 45
How many days till AF:57
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1 yr and counting


----------



## Minimin

Updated page 22!


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated on page 9, post #83


----------



## swhitaker

Name: *swhitaker*
Date of miscarriage: *June 19, 2011*
MC stage: *11 weeks 2 days*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *emergency D&C*
How many days till ov: *?*
How many days till AF: *48*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *month 2 of TTC*


----------



## fifi-folle

Updated pg 23


----------



## tish76

Name: tish76
Date of miscarriage: November 21 2011
MC stage: 12 weeks (missed: baby stopped growing at 8 weeks)
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): bit of both - D&C to complete
How many days till ov: ? don't chart
How many days till AF: ? hasn't arrived yet
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: TTC now fingers crossed


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> Updated on page 9, post #83

:cloud9:


----------



## AprilandJuly

Name: Aprilandjuly
Date of miscarriage: 27 Dec 2011
MC stage: 12-13 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: not sure
How many days till AF: tba
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:letting nature take its course.


----------



## Kristine409

Name: *Kristine*
Date of miscarriage: *2/12/12
*MC stage: *7 weeks*
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): * natural*
How many days till ov: *11 days (confirmed using digital ovulation kit)*
How many days till AF: *not there yet*
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *zero so far*

We are TTC again. Woke up this morning to a big smile on my DOK and DH and I plan to BD again today. Baby dust to you all! :dust: I am sorry for all of our losses! :cry:


----------



## Kristine409

Congrats!


----------



## fifi-folle

update pg23


----------



## oceanpacific

Name: oceanpacific
Date of miscarriage: 12/17/10
MC stage: 11 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):d&c
How many days till ov: 3dpo
How many days till AF:11
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:
10 cycles guess trying, 1 cycle charting/trying


----------



## Cypress

Info required is:
Name: Cypress
Date of miscarriage: Nov 2011
MC stage: 10wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: Couldn't track because preg hormones still present for several weeks - first identified ov was 12 weeks later
How many days till AF: Had various spotting, but first real AF was 9 weeks after mc
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: BFP on this cycle - 3 months after mc


----------



## 214wannabump

Ok-I am so glad to have found this-This is exactly the information I wanted to see and hear and know -THANK YOU FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!

I just had m/c last week April 11th(We got pregnant first month TTC) I was at 6 weeks-So everything is all new to me.

BUT THANKS AGAIN


----------



## taynkal

I had a miscarriage mid-April at 15 weeks and have not detected any fertile cervical mucus, just thick and sticky, and have not tested positive of LH surge. I had a period last month, but do not think I ovulated and do not think I will ovulate this month. I think my body may still be out of wack from the late miscarriage.

Name: taynkal
Date of miscarriage: April 17, 2012
MC stage: 15 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Induced Delivery, then D and C 1 week later
How many days till ov: None detected yet
How many days till AF: 27
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1


----------



## taynkal

Cycles until BFP on taynkal should say 1 and counting. No BFP yet. Just started trying.


----------



## AprilandJuly

Date of miscarriage(s): Dec 27 2011, Feb 27 2012, April 1 2012
MC stage: *12 weeks,* 4 weeks, 5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): *Natural*
How many days till ov: *Never knew*
How many days till AF: Never regular, I found out.
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: *0*. Am now at 8 weeks 4 days.


----------



## babydreamers

Date of miscarriage(s): 24/5/12
MC stage: 9+3 weeks by dates, only 6 weeks on scan with no heart beat 
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C for missed miscarriage
How many days till ov: ?Got EWCM at 15 and 31 days after D&C
How many days till AF: 71
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: bfp on 2nd cycle :) sticky bean on 7 week scan 

It was awful. Felt like my whole life imploding and all my dreams and hopes for the future destroyed. But slowly it does get better.


----------



## Guppy051708

babydreamers said:


> It was awful. Felt like my whole life imploding and all my dreams and hopes for the future destroyed. But slowly it does get better. Still wish I was pregnant but have recovered from the depression and can look forward to getting pregnant again, enjoy simple things and occasionally have a thought about something non-baby related! im really looking forward to my sticky BFP - Ill know we'll get there one day :)

It is the worst feeling in the world hun. I still remember mine and it was almost 3 years ago. Its something i wouldn't even wish on my worst enemy. Heartbreak doesn't even begin to touch it. but you are right, you will get there one day. And you will be so in love when that day comes. I now have 2 rainbow babies and they are blessings. But i MCed my first and never though i would be typing that i have 2. You will have it hun :hugs:


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks Guppy! Your little ones are gorgeous - congrats


----------



## MummyWant2be

Name: MUmmyWant2be
Date of miscarriage: July,25 2012
MC stage: 5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): Natural
How many days till ov: have no idea(have been having twinges in my left ovaries) so FX'd!
How many days till AF: have no idea - very irregular!i'm on cd30 today..
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: not sure yet

Thanks for this thread and sorry for everyone's losses :hugs: hope we all get our rainbow babies!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMummyH

Name: MrsMummyH
Date of miscarriage: confirmed 31/01/13 D&C 4/02/13
MC stage: mmc - 6+3 found out at 8 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): d&c
How many days till ov: not sure
How many days till AF: 28
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: hoping to catch on the next cycle!! 

Sorry for all of your losses, it has been the worst experience of my life! I never thought it would happen to us after having a quick and straightforward pregnancy with DS. I'm desperate to get BFP after this period ends!! Good luck to you all! Hope we get our babies soon!! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

updated pg 23


----------



## Minimin

Hey an update for me. Can't seem to find my original. Had a blighted ovum at 9wks March/April 2010 and then BFP June 2010 after three months off ttc, Chinese herbs and acupuncture. DD arrived Feb 2011 and is a geeky gorgeous 2yr old. We're back to ttc no 2 and terrified. So after three mc including ectopic to remove right tube we managed to have DD. don't give up hope ladies xxxxxxxx



Update. BFP today after 5 months of trying. Please stick beanie!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations and good luck minime! 

Im now almost 28 weeks after 1 mmc at 9/40 and a year ttc, nearly there - yippee!


----------



## SanPedro12

Name:
Date of miscarriage: 5.18.2013
MC stage: 6wks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov: waiting
How many days till AF:waiting
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:waiting/hoping


----------



## Nina83

Bumping this thread because this info is always helpful!

Date of miscarriage: We discovered on April 4th 2013
MC stage: baby measured 7+3, I was 8+1
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: No O occured
How many days till AF: 24
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: The next cycle

Date of miscarriage: June 23rd 2013
MC stage: sac measured 4-5 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: No O, but +OPK
How many days till AF: 23
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: We started TTC right after. hopefully BFP soon


----------



## Kath86

Date of miscarriage: 11 June 2013
MC stage: 10 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 17
How many days till AF: no AF
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: none, got my positive result a month later, 12 July 2013


----------



## 1stbeanybaby

Date of miscarriage: 28 June
MC stage: 11 weeks (Baby stopped growing at 8+2 :cry: )
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: 14
How many days till AF: waiting...
How many cycles (trying): We decided not to wait and see how we go as my recovery was very quick.


----------



## 1stbeanybaby

Good luck Kath86! I'm hoping to see a BFP in a couple of weeks!


----------



## fjames

Date of Miscarriage: June 20, 2013
MC Stage - 8.5 weeks but baby had stopped growing around 6
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&C
How many days till ov: didn't really monitor
How many days till AF: waiting....today is 28 days since the D&C
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: We're on our first cycle (didn't wait for a period) and hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Kath86

1stbeanybaby said:


> Good luck Kath86! I'm hoping to see a BFP in a couple of weeks!

Thank you good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## celine

Date of miscarriage: 25 June 2013 
MC stage: baby measured 6 weeks mc at 8 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 3 weeks exactly since the fetus passed
How many days till AF: none :happydance:
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: BFP 5 weeks after mc!

Found out pg on mothers birthday
Mc on sons 4th birthday
Negative hpt on daughters 2nd birthday
Positive bfp on my birthday!


----------



## fjames

SO exciting!! Congrats,Celine! and of course Happy Birthday! 

Today is actually my Birthday too, and the day I should be ovulating (got a positive on my OPK yesterday). I was hoping for a baby conceived on my Birthday but finding out on your Birthday sounds great too! :yipee:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi guys. So sorry to hijack the thread but I've been stalking it for ages and going a bit mad! Please pm me your answers so we don't clutter the thread. Thank you in advance! 
I had a mmc with medical management 27 days ago. My hpts have been getting fainter and today us finally negative! My level was 41 last Friday. My opks have been getting fainter and fainter too. On Monday am I had a suddenly dark opk and a 'just' positive at 3pm. By evening it was totally negative and has been since. Yesterday I had mild ov twinges and boob pain but this morning (more than 36 hrs since pos opk) my temp is still very low. I have also been doing ferning tests for the first time and no sign of change. I have had increased and blobby stretchy cm but not what I'd call ewcm. 

My questions are could I still be oving today? Has my body geared up for ov then not managed it? Is AF on her way or may I still be oving?? Should I keep testing til I get another pos opk?? What is going on??

Please share your thoughts, guesses and experiences!

Thanks x x x


----------



## JerseyRose

Name: jerseyrose
Date of miscarriage: 27th June 2013
MC stage: 6 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: 25
How many days till AF: 36
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 3!


----------



## celine

celine said:


> Date of miscarriage: 25 June 2013
> MC stage: baby measured 6 weeks mc at 8 weeks
> Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
> How many days till ov: 3 weeks exactly since the fetus passed
> How many days till AF: none :happydance:
> How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: BFP 5 weeks after mc!
> 
> Found out pg on mothers birthday
> Mc on sons 4th birthday
> Negative hpt on daughters 2nd birthday
> Positive bfp on my birthday!

Updated to add:
MC2: baby measured 6-7 weeks at 7-8 weeks
Treatment: natural but did end up in hospital with extreme bleeding that died down once the sac had passed :(
How many days til ov: likely 3 weeks?
How many days til af: hoping none but likely 5 weeks
How many cycles (trying) until BFP: first cycle after mc and ttc


----------



## laurandan

Name: laurandan
Date of miscarriage: march 2013
MC stage:5 wk 4days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural
How many days till ov: unknown as conceived using clomid
How many days till AF: no bleed
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: 1months NTNP 1 month with clomid and then fell naturally on 3 rd month.

Name: laurandan
Date of miscarriage: completed August 25th day before my wedding anniversary.
MC stage: 7 wks 4 days
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): natural with removal by doctor of placenta 
How many days till ov: 19
How many days till AF: still waiting
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: testing on Saturday.


----------



## Swimmer149

Name:
Date of miscarriage: 22 December
MC stage:5w4d
Treatment (natural/d&c etc):natural
How many days till ov:?
How many days till AF:?
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP:hopefully soon!


----------



## rachc930

Name: Racehl
Date of miscarriage: Nov 6 2012
MC stage: 16 weeks
Treatment (natural/d&c etc): D&E
How many days till ov: ?
How many days till AF: 30
How many cycles (trying) until next BFP: first month trying after miscarriage


----------



## laughingduck

I know this is an old thread but it answers a lot of my questions and a lot of questions I see popping up! It should be i the TTC after a loss section though. I will add my own info when I have more (I only mc a week ago).


----------

